# Topics > Planning Summer RoadTrips >  Any advice on taking a 43' RV from Austin Tx to Bryce Canyon?

## Michelle Edmonds

Just wondered if anyone had some advice on which route would be best for driving a large RV from Austin, Tx to Bryce Canyon, Utah?  We need to avoid low bridges, extreme elevations and small side roads. Any advice would be appreciated.

----------


## glc

Welcome to RTA!

I'd probably take Interstates and major truck routes as much as possible.  I think if you took I-10 to Phoenix, I-17 to Flagstaff, then US-89 you should be safe.  The only elevation issue I'm aware of on this route is the long climb out of Phoenix to Flagstaff on I-17 but there are ample truck lanes.  If you want to avoid this and also avoid Tucson and Phoenix traffic, you could take I-25 out of Las Cruces to ABQ, then I-40 to Flagstaff.

----------


## DonnaR57

I don't think you really need to worry about low bridges unless you are off on some very old, podunk highway. Usually there is plenty of warning ahead of time, as well.  Looking at my husband's trucker's atlas, the routes mentioned by GLC above are *all* highlighted as trucker approved roads in that atlas.  

That grade going up I-17 isn't all that bad. We've towed up that one with an older diesel and went up it "just fine".  

As for extreme elevations, no worries for you with this route either.  Small side roads? Only in Bryce, where you'd be able to take advantage of their shuttle (unless you have a "toad" vehicle). 


Donna

----------

